# How to make iTunes play songs in sequence



## mauve (Jan 15, 2006)

I find that iTunes is becoming more and more obtuse with each update.
I used to click on a song, and after it had finished playing a song next to it on the list would start. Now it just plays and stops or switches to a song from heck knows where in the library, and the shuffle mode is not even on. Is there a way to make it play songs consecutively without creating a play list?
Thanks!


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

Can you not just turn off shuffle on the Controls menu?


----------



## mauve (Jan 15, 2006)

hi
as i mentioned in the post, the shuffle is not on.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

I haven't experienced anything like that. Where exactly are you selecting the song to play? What field are you sorting the tracks on? What Plug Ins and scripts do you have installed?

You aren't in iTunes DJ by any chance?


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Do you have all the songs "checkmarked" for play in the main library?


----------



## mauve (Jan 15, 2006)

Checkmarked!!!
I don't remember if previous itunes had those check boxes before!
Anyway, I found that some random songs had been checked. 
Now everything seems ok.
Thanks, guys!


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

Genius on by mistake? I have found it mysteriously turns on after an update sometimes


----------

